# besseae



## Silvan (May 5, 2014)

besseae 'Roberts First' x 'Big Kiss'


















Not as glowing in real life, but still very nice 
Looking at the first flowering, the flowers got rounder with time..and bigger.



picture of the flower under T5HO (it was the first flower on the stem)
The right color is a mix in between...


----------



## Daniel Herrera (May 5, 2014)

WOW! That is a magnificent phrag!


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2014)

Wow! One of the best!! Orchid Limited I'm sure. Yay besseae!!


----------



## Carkin (May 5, 2014)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 5, 2014)

OK, wow...


----------



## eOrchids (May 5, 2014)

Holy crap! :drool:

That is stunning!!!


----------



## phrag guy (May 5, 2014)

that is great


----------



## MaryPientka (May 5, 2014)

Spectacular!


----------



## Justin (May 5, 2014)

super high quality!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2014)

Spectacular. Magnificent. Awardable!


----------



## eaborne (May 5, 2014)

Outstanding!!


----------



## abax (May 6, 2014)

Damn near perfect and jaw dropping. I love the washing machine photo...
sort of fondly reminds me of Eric's stove photos.


----------



## John M (May 6, 2014)

A very special plant. Wow!


----------



## Bjorn (May 6, 2014)

Stunned! Particularly the rater small plant with those huge blooms on that short stem. I was never good with besseae's can hardly make them bloom for some reason.......


----------



## Silvan (May 6, 2014)

Thanks all for the great comments 
I almost didn't post it, thinking that people might be saturated with besseae.
But it has greatly improved over the years. If you look at it's first flowering
(I posted I think in 2011), the flower was "slimmer" ..anyway, always loved
it anyway it looked 

Yep Eric it was from Orchids Limited.
Abax, Eric is my inspiration..lol For me, pictures is mostly to show how
the plant and flower looks like. But I guess my plants are starting to be 
worth the time for a better setting for taking their "portrait". 

By the way, I'm not sure it would be awardable compare to the besseae,
from the orchidzone..especially regarding the size of the flowers. Mine 
goes from 7.5 to 8.5 cm on the same stem, for some reason...


----------



## Silvan (May 6, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> Stunned! Particularly the rater small plant with those huge blooms on that short stem. I was never good with besseae's can hardly make them bloom for some reason.......



I think it stayed small because I have a lot of plants in a small area. 
You should try to grow a besseae again. I think the new line bred ones
are easier. I never had any problems growing and flowering even when
neglected. But it's not a vigorous one. Always growing a single fan. But
it's ok since I don't have much space for big plants.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 6, 2014)

Silvan said:


> I think it stayed small because I have a lot of plants in a small area.
> You should try to grow a besseae again. I think the new line bred ones
> are easier. I never had any problems growing and flowering even when
> neglected. But it's not a vigorous one. Always growing a single fan. But
> it's ok since I don't have much space for big plants.



Where did you get this plant from? Does it show a tendency for long wandering stolons?


----------



## Silvan (May 6, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where did you get this plant from? Does it show a tendency for long wandering stolons?



Bought it from orchids limited.
Maybe they still have this cross, since in their website they write
that they have too many crosses to list ?

The new growth always grow near the base of the mature one.


----------



## Erythrone (May 6, 2014)

I need a division!!!!!!!!!!!!! (in a few years of course!)


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2014)

Silvan said:


> Abax, Eric is my inspiration..lol For me, pictures is mostly to show how
> the plant and flower looks like. But I guess my plants are starting to be
> worth the time for a better setting for taking their "portrait".


If i only had the time.. The shape of your besseae is excellent.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 6, 2014)

Wowie! Besseae sure has come a long way in the past few years! Chunky!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (May 7, 2014)

Eric dear, I LOVED your stove pics. Might not have been beautiful background, but it did give a sense of proportion as does the washing
machine. I ain't raggin' you neither.


----------



## Stone (May 7, 2014)

OYG...Perfect!!!!!!


----------



## Silvan (May 7, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where did you get this plant from? Does it show a tendency for long wandering stolons?


----------



## Silvan (May 7, 2014)

Does all besseae has a yellow synsepal ?


----------



## Silvan (May 7, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> I need a division!!!!!!!!!!!!! (in a few years of course!)



It might take a while, since it only makes a new growth at a time.

Your besseae 'Big Boy' (or Bob) x 'Colossal' and mine need to make
babies together...


----------



## Erythrone (May 7, 2014)

Silvan said:


> It might take a while, since it only makes a new growth at a time.
> 
> Your besseae 'Big Boy' (or Bob) x 'Colossal' and mine need to make
> babies together...



Why not? Do want pollen? My plant had 3 blooms on a single stem a few days ago. It could be interested to cross such a good doer with your beautiful besseae.


----------



## MorandiWine (May 7, 2014)

Probably one of the best besseae that I have seen on this web page. As much as the rounded besseae are nice, this one to me looks more in proportion and not lost its pointy charm. 

What is the overall size of the flowers?

Great job!

Tyler


----------



## Ryan Young (May 7, 2014)

Amazing flowers!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 9, 2014)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 9, 2014)

Pretty amazing for such a small plant


----------

